# Computer School for Seniors - An Entrepreneurial Success Story



## SifuPhil (Nov 28, 2012)

Mimi and Bill Witcher, 64 and 62, have started an online *Computer School for Seniors* as an outgrowth of community college classes she teaches in Dallas, Texas. 




​
Mimi, who didn't know the first thing about computers just 10 years ago, says that making money was never the reason for starting the online school. But with 400 students from across the U.S. and Australia (each paying an average of $50USD) and interest from another 31 countries being expressed, she's decided not to complain.

“It grows daily,” says Mimi. “I just work a couple of afternoons a week  at [the junior college] and the rest of the time I'm here chugging away  at my little website.” It looks like the Witchers have a busy retirement  in their future, but that doesn't phase Mimi. “I would like to continue doing  this forever,” she says. “For _my_ ever.”


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 28, 2012)

I think that's a great idea!  One of the things I hope they teach is how not to get scammed on-line.

I've made my living on computers since 1973; think IBM System 32 when the system crashed because the "pygmies were out of step in that giant metal box in the back room - lol lol. 

 Every once in awhile I will get a very credible-looking e-mail that I know is a scam but, it does make me stop and think for about five seconds. before I delete it or forward it on to the legitimate place of business the e-mail is trying to make me think they are.

I can really see the advantages to this course and I don't think $50 is unreasonable as long as the student really is getting Value Received.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 28, 2012)

I think it's a great price, and yes, hopefully one of the first things they'll learn is cybernetic self-defense - there are SO many wolves out there, and so many sheep to shear. 

It's such a good idea that for a moment - just for a moment - I was thinking of starting up a rival website, but given MY warped sense of humor and knowledge of OS I'd be doing more harm than good and I'd probably end up poorer than when I started. :sentimental:


----------



## Elzee (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, at 64 and 62 years old, they are still young.  And it sounds like a great idea to have a computer school for seniors. We learn differently than those who are young and just seem to be born knowing how to do everyone on the computer. I am going to say we learn differently or have a different approach to computers and anything electronic, since we didn't grow up with such things. In my case, I just was 'slow' in learning how to use a computer as it took me awhile to catch on to such tasks, as which way the mouse is suppose to be, or how to turn on the laptop.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 14, 2013)

They are inspiring not only for continuing to learn something new and challenging but to be flexible in their thinking to turn it into a business. I teach computers as part of my job as a librarian and most of our students are retired folks. There certainly is a great demand because they want to "keep up" with their children and grandchildren. They also understand how computers can facilitate communication so they can stay connected to family and friends.


 Another aspect I mention is that the Internet makes it easy for people to connect with others around the world that share interests and hobbies.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 16, 2013)

Now if only they'd come up with a course on "Cell-Phone Usage for Seniors".

First of course they'd have to increase the size of those freakin' buttons 300% or so ... layful:

I mean, come ON - I still have excellent kinesthetic abilities, my fingers don't tremble, I type 70WPM and my eyes are only just now starting to get hinky, but those BUTTONS! Even a #2 pencil eraser is too large to push the ones on my phone - which is a large part of the reason it sits in the drawer with no minutes on it.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 30, 2013)

I know what you mean SifuPhil and my vision has always been bad without glasses. What is worse is the screen of my smart phone. The "buttons" are not even real!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> I know what you mean SifuPhil and my vision has always been bad without glasses. What is worse is the screen of my smart phone. The "buttons" are not even real!



Oh, it's the "virtual" buttons on the screen? Is there a way to make those larger? 

That, by the way, is one of the blessings of electronic books (ebooks) - you can make the text larger.


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, that is true about e-readers and I hear that comment a lot from library patrons. They also say that an e-reader is much lighter in weight than a book (especially large print) and they can carry several titles with them at one time.

Personally I'm not sure that the e-reader is anything but transitional technology. Things are moving swiftly towards the mini tablet format, so that the nice e-readers also run apps like the tablets.

I have not found a way to enlarge the virtual keyboard on my iphone but it does get slightly larger if I rotate it to landscape (wider left to right). I think that is more a function of the operating system design in the way the "keyboard" conforms to the shape of the screen giving you the biggest keys it can at any time.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> Yes, that is true about e-readers and I hear that comment a lot from library patrons. They also say that an e-reader is much lighter in weight than a book (especially large print) and they can carry several titles with them at one time.



Exactly. 



> Personally I'm not sure that the e-reader is anything but transitional technology. Things are moving swiftly towards the mini tablet format, so that the nice e-readers also run apps like the tablets.



It's to the point where I'm almost afraid to invest in any new technology because it ages so rapidly. I suppose the old wisdom about "if it runs what you need, you're good" can apply here as well. I STILL don't own any e-readers nor any tablets, and being a writer you'd think I would, but I'm a writer with a limited budget so I pick and choose my investments.



> I have not found a way to enlarge the virtual keyboard on my iphone but it does get slightly larger if I rotate it to landscape (wider left to right). I think that is more a function of the operating system design in the way the "keyboard" conforms to the shape of the screen giving you the biggest keys it can at any time.



That's too bad - surely it offers an option for audio feedback, at least? Something like a voice saying the numbers as they're entered? Siri _must_ be capable of that, no?


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 4, 2013)

You see what I mean, SifuPhil, there is more to this stuff than what the average person sees. In some ways ALL technology is transitional but some have been more than others. I do not own an e-reader but use my iphone for that purpose. I can download free, public domain books and many current titles from my local library.

That reminds me. a couple of weeks ago at work I had to use a TYPEWRITER! Now way back in the day I sold them so I know how they work but when was the last time I used one? maybe 10 years? Plus they are all electronic anymore so I had to puzzle out the controls. That all came back to me quickly and I think I even surprised a couple of the youngsters in the office who grew up post personal computer and are sunk if they have to use a typewriter.

There are certian things a typwriter is still better than a computer for, like typing information on small cards (which is what I was up to).


----------



## That Guy (Apr 7, 2013)

My mom died in 1976 so she didn't get to see her prophecy come to fruition.  She used to say, "Some day everyone will have a computer in their home."


----------

